# 1,000+ Credits up for Grabs



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lie To Me*

You post 3 things about yourself, one of which must be a lie,
I will have a guess at which is the lie and

_if _ I guess it Wrong you get the credits 
Simple!
​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I going to have a go  

1 - I am a size 8 shoe

2 - I am the eldest of 5 children

3 - I have 4 tattoos

There you go


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there

Lets see this sounds fun 

1. I was in Catering for 23 years

2. I have been married nearly 6 years

3. I have blue eyes

Good Luck XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Here you go

1.    I am originally from Yorkshire

2.    I got married abroad

3.    I have one younger brother 

x x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lizzy I think your Lie is being the eldest of 5

Scooby I think your lie is getting married abroad

Suemac38 I think your Lie is being married nearly 6 years


~Dizzi~


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Ooh I like this!  Ok...

1. I own over 100 pairs of shoes
2. I am addicted to chocolate hob-nobs
3. I abseiled down the side of a building dressed as wonder woman

Foxy x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

1. I am the youngest of 4 children
2. I got married in 2003
3. I am a nursery nurse


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

1. I have 71 1st Cousins
2. My Daddy is called Martin McGuinness
3. Im allergic to ice cubes


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Foxylady I think your lie is 
I am addicted to chocolate hob-nobs


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Clare your lie is getting married in 2003


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am infact the eldest of 5!!
The lie was i have 4 tattoos!! I only have 2


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

1 I got married in 1993
2 I am related  to that woman from driving school
3 I learnt to drive when I was 30


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Martine  I think your lie is  allergic to ice cubes

Lizzy - Damn! Well Done Credits on there way 

EBW  BRB


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW Is your Lie learning to drive at 30 ?


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Aww Dizzi, that's not fair, how did you know that  

Do I get another go    

Foxy x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep have another go


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sadly yes...I was in fact 26.

mind you I am only related to Maureen distantly by marriage (her husband being related to my grandfather).  Just thought I would make that clear.... 

Will have to think of something else.....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yay! glad you cleared up the link between you both  . . .


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks very much Dizzi!!

Can i have another go


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Ok....

1. I enjoy gardening
2. I'm a stockbroker
3. Winter is my favourite season


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Foxy I think your Lie is you enjoy gardening ?

Lizzy yes hun


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

1- I have 3 earrings in each ear

2 - I have my belly button pierced

3 - I have brown eyes


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lizzy I think your Lie is having your belly button pierced ?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope, i have my belly button pierced!!

I have 2 earrings in one ear and 3 in the other


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I give up Dizzi, I think you're a witch   

Mind you that was maybe a bit obvious, I mean who in their right mind enjoys gardening  

Well done LizzyM for catching her out  

Foxy x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

1. I used to play women's football
2. I am allergic to leeks
3. The E in my login name stands for EVIL


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

1. I am the eldest of 7 children
2. My grandad is Harry Potter
3. I am allergic to all fish


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW I think your Lie is You played Womans football


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Foxy dont give up hun 

Fuzier looking to work yours out now


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh balls.......


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Last one...

I can count to 100 in Welsh
I have appeared on news at 10
I used to have a crush on Nicholas Lyndhurst


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

1 My mother made me have elocution lessons
2 My mother named me after a poisonous plant
3 My mother wanted a boy but got me



EBW1969 said:


> I used to have a crush on Nicholas Lyndhurst


I hope that's a lie, EBW!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

fuzzier I think your Lie is being allergic to all fish


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

1 - I have been engaged more than once

2 - I used to bite my nails

3 - I have worked for Tesco for 9 years


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Back after my tea and the hosting in the Chat room at 8.30

If you want to guess each others I will give away the credits 

~Dizzi~


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Ok, 3rd time lucky, this is my last go so I'm gonna keep it really simple....

1. I'm 5' 6"
2. I have blonde hair
3. I'm Scottish


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG Dizzi how did you get that, it's true i lied   i am allergic to all fish except cod and prawns.

gonna think of somethings for another go.


almost 30 minutes has past and i'm finding it very hard to think of something convincing to lie about (funny i dont have that problem when it comes to dh and my 'oh this old thing, it's been in back of my wardrobe' new clothes    )


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Scooby I think your lie is getting married abroad
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Uh oh no sorry hun, do you want me to tell you which one was the lie 

x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't get credits yet because I haven't got round to posting my cheque to Tony (sorry!  Will do it this weekend!) but can I play anyway?? - this is fun!

Doing a bit of a food theme here....

I am addicted to tic-tacs 
I am allergic to coffee
my favourite food is chocolate

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

1 - i got married abroad without any family attending
2 - i have been on holiday to Greece 
3 - i am an army cadet instructor

god, didnt know how hard this would be!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dizzy you got it right i have been married nearly 4 years not 6.....well done


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Credits given *scooby*

Suemac38 

Fuzzier 

Ladies who are not charter, your welcome to join in 
I can get you some bubbles instead of Credits 

I will pick this up again tommorow as I need my bed ( just come out of Chat)

Well played everyone 

Good Night


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok so here goes another try

1. I have worked with Mark Wingget (sp?) (aka Jim Carver in The Bill)
2. I have worked with Judi Dench (we all know who she is)
3. I have worked with Patrick Swayze  (and we all know who he is don't we girls?  )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> Last one...
> 
> I can count to 100 in Welsh
> I have appeared on news at 10
> I used to have a crush on Nicholas Lyndhurst





❁BG2007❁ said:


> 1 My mother made me have elocution lessons
> 2 My mother named me after a poisonous plant
> 3 My mother wanted a boy but got me
> 
> ...





LizzyM said:


> 1 - I have been engaged more than once
> 
> 2 - I used to bite my nails
> 
> 3 - I have worked for Tesco for 9 years





jo_robinson01 said:


> 1 - i got married abroad without any family attending
> 2 - i have been on holiday to Greece
> 3 - i am an army cadet instructor
> 
> god, didnt know how hard this would be!!





fuzzier said:


> Ok so here goes another try
> 
> 1. I have worked with Mark Wingget (sp?) (aka Jim Carver in The Bill)
> 2. I have worked with Judi Dench (we all know who she is)
> 3. I have worked with Patrick Swayze (and we all know who he is don't we girls? )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW I think your lie is counting to 100 in welsh


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

❁BG2007❁ I think your lie is being named after a poisonous plant but insect


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> ❁BG2007❁ I think your lie is being named after a poisonous plant but insect


Noooooooo!

I am indeed named after a poisonous plant!

The lie was that my mother wanted a boy but got me - it was my sisters that wanted a boy, my mother was happy either way


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

gotcha!  I can count in welsh but I didnt fancy Our Rodney sorry


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here goes 

I am 6ft tall
I have been a Nurse for 21 years
I hate celery


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

LizzyM I think the lie is you used to bite your nails


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> gotcha! I can count in welsh but I didnt fancy Our Rodney sorry


but you do find him annoying


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Here goes

I was called Stephen for the first 3 days of my life
I got ran over at 15 and the lady jumped out of the car and said " I only had 3 glasses of wine!"
I am utterly addicted to milk

xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohhh loving this 

OK my 3 are  :

1. I have fractured 8 bones 
2. I am married to a tee total, non smoker, train anorak
3. My brother married my best friend from school


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I did used to bite my nails 
The lie is that i have been engaged more than once


----------



## jonesy (May 22, 2008)

hi dizzi

1 im the eldest of three
2 my husband is called thomas
3 i have been married for 2 years 

luv jonesy x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

1.  I have my nose pierced

2. I live on a farm

3. I drive a renault

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo 
I think your lie is 
i have been on holiday to Greece


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

fuzzier 
I think your Lie is  
I have worked with Mark Wingget (sp?) (aka Jim Carver in The Bill)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Roo67 said:


> Here goes
> 
> I am 6ft tall
> I have been a Nurse for 21 years
> I hate celery





jonesy said:


> hi dizzi
> 
> 1 im the eldest of three
> 2 my husband is called thomas
> ...





fabizzy said:


> 1. I have my nose pierced
> 
> 2. I live on a farm
> 
> ...





Suzie said:


> Ohhh loving this
> 
> OK my 3 are :
> 
> ...


Searching these next


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Roo I think your lie is your hate celery


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jonesy I think your lie is 
my husband is called thomas


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

1) I started work at the age of 15

2) I have 2 tattoos

3) I passed my driving test first time


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Dizzi - can't stand celery  

Am only 5ft 8


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhh! you got mine right   

do i get another go?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

fabizzy I think your lie is
I have my nose pierced


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Suzie I think your lie is
My brother married my best friend from school


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Did you get my last one Dizzi, can't see it?

Foxy x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG Dizzi you've done it again. How do you do that? You're right i have not worked with Mark Wingget. I was working with his wife on a film when he came to visit her, he sat in my vehicle and had his cup of tea whilst she was on set. Very nice chatty guy.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What about me?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is another one or am I greedy?

I once dog-sat for Jeremy Irons
I once shook hands with Princess Diana
Part of the Batman Begins film was filmed at my place of work


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Still working them out


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> I can't get credits yet because I haven't got round to posting my cheque to Tony (sorry! Will do it this weekend!) but can I play anyway?? - this is fun!
> 
> Doing a bit of a food theme here....
> 
> ...





Saila said:


> Here goes
> 
> I was called Stephen for the first 3 days of my life
> I got ran over at 15 and the lady jumped out of the car and said " I only had 3 glasses of wine!"
> ...





dakota said:


> 1) I started work at the age of 15
> 
> 2) I have 2 tattoos
> 
> 3) I passed my driving test first time





EBW1969 said:


> Here is another one or am I greedy?
> 
> I once dog-sat for Jeremy Irons
> I once shook hands with Princess Diana
> Part of the Batman Begins film was filmed at my place of work


not forgotten


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im having another go! (am bored waiting for big bro to come on!!)

1 - I auditioned for big brother last year
2 - I am related to a famous poet
3 - I have size 6 feet


----------



## Our Journey (Jan 13, 2008)

Here goes.

1) I once did a sky dive in New Zealand
2) I have a phobia of rocking horses
3) I have a cat called 'Angelina Ballerina

Happy Guessing 

Emma x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

foxylady73 said:


> Ok, 3rd time lucky, this is my last go so I'm gonna keep it really simple....
> 
> 1. I'm 5' 6"
> 2. I have blonde hair
> 3. I'm Scottish


  Will do this next then I am out walking my Dogs so will do the rest later


----------



## jonesy (May 22, 2008)

oh my god how di u know that  

can i have another go plz 

1 i have a sister called jayne
2 i have a brother called ben 
3 i have a dog called oliver
luv jonesy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Foxy I think your lie is
I am Scottish


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Scores so far are
Dizzi - 9
members - 6 ( Ive still got a few to guess)

Will sort bubbles tommorow  ( credits given as you win


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Can I play  


I have never been to Spain
I have climbed Snowdon
I have been to Silverstone Grand Prix


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Another go ...

1 I once met Felicity Kendal
2 I once met Ian Botham
3 I once met Prince Andrew


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok I'm going to have a go

I am vegetarian  
I have spent several hrs in the company of David Beckham  
I moved 300 miles to follow a dream

love sarah x x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Dizzi, I finally got you!

Even though I live in Jersey I am Scottish.  My lie was that I am 5' 6", I'm actually 5' 10"

I'm happy now, my work here is done  

Foxy x


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Dizzi Dizzi, love this.... Can I play pls?

1. I got married in the Caribbean?
2. I got married in a country house?
3. I got married in Italy?

Guess guess guess x


----------



## jonesy (May 22, 2008)

dizzi


did i get my credits this time ! 

lol

jonesy xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So many to do!

Last one tonight, 
Wraakgodin I think your Lie is
I am allergic to coffee


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> So many to do!
> 
> Last one tonight,
> Wraakgodin I think your Lie is
> I am allergic to coffee


I WIN! I WIN!!!!!

Sorry Dizzi, I am allergic to coffee, I am also a tic-tac addict! (have boxes in my handbag, car, on my desk etc etc etc!)

But my favourite food is NOT chocolate!!!

Sue


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I win   i drive a citron 

Do I get bubbles?

I like this game 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Must have been v.tired when I did these . . . . Bubbles asked for  Well Done.


----------



## jonesy (May 22, 2008)

dizzi 

do my last one plz want to know if i beat u this time   

love jonesyxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

and mine!! i love this game!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think dizzi is regretting starting this!!!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

EBW1969 said:


> I think dizzi is regretting starting this!!!


think you could be right!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's mine

1) I play the violin
2) My bedroom is painted lilac
3) I've got a tattoo of Betty Boop

xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> I think dizzi is regretting starting this!!!


Sorry ! No regrets BUT . . . .Dh has had to use the laptop today for study as the desktop pc is out of action, I havnt forgotton this thread and will complete the questions set, but not tonight 

~Dizzi~


----------



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Can I join in - Now let me think

I was in San Fransisco in the Summer of Love
I've been married 23 years on June 22nd
I own 13 pairs of Birkenstocks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Saila said:


> Here goes
> 
> I was called Stephen for the first 3 days of my life
> I got ran over at 15 and the lady jumped out of the car and said " I only had 3 glasses of wine!"
> ...


I think your Lie is being utterly addicted to milk (even though you like Milk)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

dakota said:


> 1) I started work at the age of 15
> 
> 2) I have 2 tattoos
> 
> 3) I passed my driving test first time


I think your lie is passing your driving test first time


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> Here is another one or am I greedy?
> 
> I once dog-sat for Jeremy Irons
> I once shook hands with Princess Diana
> Part of the Batman Begins film was filmed at my place of work


I think your lie is Dog sitting for Jeremy Irons


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

jo_robinson01 said:


> im having another go! (am bored waiting for big bro to come on!!)
> 
> 1 - I auditioned for big brother last year
> 2 - I am related to a famous poet
> 3 - I have size 6 feet


I think your lie is having size 6 feet


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Our Journey said:


> Here goes.
> 
> 1) I once did a sky dive in New Zealand
> 2) I have a phobia of rocking horses
> ...


I think your lie is having a phobia of rocking horses


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

YAY I WIN!!   (simple things hey   lol )

my lie was:  -i auditioned for big bro last year! i may be a nutter but im not that mad


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done - I was torn between those two, 

Dizzi reminds herself instinct first next time


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

Can I join in as well?

1.  I was the first person in NL to take my wife's surname after our marriage
2.  I once had trials for Ajax football team
3.  My great aunt was the first person in NL to have an electric scootmobile

Sue's DH


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Gotcha again. the dog was called Dorothy and I looked after her while he was filming in the building I was in...

Also they filmed part of Batman Begins (if only about 2mins!) at work.  So basically its the Princess Diana thing - have shaken hands with Princess Anne and Mr Blair though


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Well done Dizzi, i passed second time as i failed miserably the first time


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Saila said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes
> ...


        How did you know that!!!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

Can i try?
1) i had two weddings as first time round i chickened out.
2) i was born with an extra finger on my right hand which was removed 
3) i travelled around the world for my 21st birthday


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Suzie I think your lie is
> My brother married my best friend from school


sorry but he did marry my best friend from school 

my lie was I have fractured 8 bones! It is actually 7


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if this is all over, and I'm just slow to find things  .

Just in case, and just for a giggle ....

1.  I've shaken Roger Cook's hand when I met him whilst out for a walk.
2.  I can't use un-matching pegs on the washing line.
3.  I once got sunburnt during a thunderstorm.


X


----------



## Our Journey (Jan 13, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Our Journey said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes.
> ...


Unfortunately, I do have a massive phobia of rocking horses. Especially the old dapply type. No the lie was my cats name. She is called Angel.

Emma x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not done so good have I  
will do some more tommorow as I have a half day 

~dizzi~


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ok, got some more (if thats ok?!)

1 - i used to have a huge crush on hanson
2 - i hate bananas
3 - i married my first proper boyfriend


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emmalottie said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 1) I play the violin
> 2) My bedroom is painted lilac
> ...





Julie Wilts said:


> Not sure if this is all over, and I'm just slow to find things .
> 
> Just in case, and just for a giggle ....
> 
> ...





jo_robinson01 said:


> ok, got some more (if thats ok?!)
> 
> 1 - i used to have a huge crush on hanson
> 2 - i hate bananas
> 3 - i married my first proper boyfriend


Going to do these now 


jovigirl said:


> Can I play
> 
> I have never been to Spain
> I have climbed Snowdon
> I have been to Silverstone Grand Prix





Emmib said:


> Dizzi Dizzi, love this.... Can I play pls?
> 
> 1. I got married in the Caribbean?
> 2. I got married in a country house?
> ...





sarahc said:


> Ok I'm going to have a go
> 
> I am vegetarian
> I have spent several hrs in the company of David Beckham
> ...





❁BG2007❁ said:


> Another go ...
> 
> 1 I once met Felicity Kendal
> 2 I once met Ian Botham
> 3 I once met Prince Andrew





jovigirl said:


> Can I play
> 
> I have never been to Spain
> I have climbed Snowdon
> I have been to Silverstone Grand Prix


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok Lies are 
emmalottie - your tattoo is betty boop

Julie your Lie is the sunburn in a thunderstorm

Jo Your ie is you married your first proper boyfriend

Jovi your lie is going to silverstone 

I Will try and do some more at the weekend, its quiet time consuming sorry


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I win 



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ok Lies are
> Jovi your lie is going to silverstone


I have been to Silverstone GP - I lied about climbing Snowdon 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ok Lies are
> emmalottie - your tattoo is betty boop


Nope - thats true .
The lie was having a lilac bedroom


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ok Lies are
> Julie your Lie is the sunburn in a thunderstorm
> 
> Sorry honey it's not ... I actually did get sunburnt in a thunderstorm a few years ago. Lie was that I haven't shaken Roger Cook's hand ... I met him but DH shook his hand.
> ...


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ok Lies are
> Jo Your ie is you married your first proper boyfriend


mine was i hate bananas! i did actually marry my first proper boyfriend, been together since i was 15


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Here goes

1- It took me 5 attempts tp pass my driving test

2 - My favourite film is the sound of music

3 - I have 4 tattoos

Nicki xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will give the credits if everyone wants to guess first person right wins them


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

nickinoodle said:


> Here goes
> 
> 1- It took me 5 attempts tp pass my driving test
> 
> ...


I guess it took 5 attempts to pass driving test


----------

